# New Volkite Chargers/30k special weapons



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

So they'll fit onto Betrayal at Calth models.

Interesting to note that they're phasing out the existing ones, not adding ones with sculpted hands; if you play with resin 30k models, then you'll have to start cutting the hands off your models. That Forge World is gearing up for the BaC-style Marines makes me think it's pretty much a done deal that GW will be doing the Heresy at large with follow-up releases to BaC expanding it into a full game.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Great for making up Betrayal at Calth as a 20-man Legion Tactical Squad and a 10-man Tactical Support Squad. Or, in my case, Terror Squads.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just so long as you bought two, anyway. If/when they do the same thing with mKII armour I'll be on it....maybe. It's not like I know anyone who plays 30k aside from on here despite being in a marine dominated meta.

What, you mean I can't take my Skyhammer Formation? Lame.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Just so long as you bought two, anyway.


Well of course I did, it's an absolute steal. They're practically giving them away!



ntaw said:


> If/when they do the same thing with mKII armour I'll be on it....maybe.


Just buy upgrade packs, it replaces most of the bits anyway :victory:



ntaw said:


> It's not like I know anyone who plays 30k aside from on here despite being in a marine dominated meta.


Convert people, £190 for a 2500pt army should get people interested especially if you sell it as 'more balanced 30k'.



ntaw said:


> What, you mean I can't take my Skyhammer Formation or Centurion-stars? How is that fun?


Well aren't you a bitter old sod, ntaw me old fruit :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: that last bit was me making fun of a couple of the local SM players. I gave up on vanilla SM pretty much immediately upon reading the recent Codex and Formations, actually sold a bunch of my SM models when it came out. I'll stick with my BA in 40k for power armour.

The BaC stuff is a great deal but it's still not stuff I want, and buying things with the sole interest of buying more things to make them what I want doesn't appeal to me. May as well buy fakecast, fix casting issues (if there even are any), and save money while getting the things I think look cool...not that I'm advocating infringement on GW's IP of course. 

I wait with bated breath to see if 30k is truly released as a GW line.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> :laugh: that last bit was me making fun of a couple of the local SM players. I gave up on vanilla SM pretty much immediately upon reading the recent Codex and Formations, actually sold a bunch of my SM models when it came out. I'll stick with my BA in 40k for power armour.


What are you, some kind of masochist?



ntaw said:


> I wait with bated breath to see if 30k is truly released as a GW line.


As I mentioned in the OP, with Forge World abandoning their existing customers to the darkness by changing their special weapons from the old style of having to cut the grips and triggers off to the new GW style of having the right hand attached to the gun (cut the hands off your heinously expensive resin marines, you're Forge World's dirty little whore and you like it!), I'm pretty sure GW will continue the 30k range. That, or Forge World just happen to be changing to the same style as Betrayal at Calth now, as a total coincidence (because remember they're _totally unrelated companies_).


----------



## everythingisheresy (Nov 12, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance but I thought the forgeworld Heresy bits worked fine with regular GW marine parts. What's new with the GW Heresy set?

(BTW mkII and mkIII are the coolest, followed closely by the mkV  )


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Old Space Marines had the right hand connected to the right arm as one piece, with the weapon as a separate piece; you had to clip the trigger and handle off the Bolter then stick it into the right fist of the Marine. Now, the right arm stops at the wrist, and the hand is attached to the weapon instead. Forge World armour is still done in the old way, with the right hand attached to the arm; the new special weapons will therefore require you to take a saw or modelling knife to the wrist joint, or carve the hand off the weapon.


----------



## everythingisheresy (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok thanks for clearing it up!

Looking forward to what they are gonna do with plastic heresy. Dont really have the money to cough up for the set (and it doesnt help that it is an armor pattern I'm not a huge fan).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> What are you, some kind of masochist?


I've switched to my Guard recently because people were bemoaning my BA army's effectiveness despite all their snazzy buffs. We've got some sweet unit combos that, if you can time out the entrance and movement enough, really wreck some face. Eat it, vanilla scumbags! :biggrin:



MidnightSun said:


> I'm pretty sure GW will continue the 30k range.


They just gotta, man. It's such a good move! Plus bringing back the minigames of the past with revamped rules and models in the coming years...I'm digging it.



everythingisheresy said:


> mkII and mkIII are the coolest


Preach it! Just look at these glorious models.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Preach it! Just look at these glorious models.


Those older marks have a lot of character to them. Even the Mark IV that is in the BaC is still pretty damn good looking.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Never been a fan of that armour - I mean, there's no excuse to skip leg day even if you are crusading to rebuild humanity's empire.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

As armour marks are selling out on Forge World they're now listed as 'No Longer Available' rather than 'Out of Stock' (you can't get MkII or MkIV any more, for example). More interestingly, it seems to apply to all the upgrades as well - 'Ultramarines Praetorian Heads and Torsos' are now listed as 'No Longer Available'. Whether that's because they didn't sell and Invictarii did, I don't know, but strange that they're withdrawing upgrade kits as well as armour marks if, as the bundles say, the current upgrade packs work with GW plastic 30k.

Maybe GW are going to do the Legion upgrades? If so I'm gonna be pissed having just bought 60 pauldrons and 30 helmets in horrible FW resin rather than glorious GW plastic.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Maybe GW are going to do the Legion upgrades?


It'd be a lot cooler if they did, present spending you've done aside. At least your force (and others) would grow in plastic instead of resin.


----------

